# Simulateur iOS seul ?



## M. Paul (21 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai changé de PowerBook et maintenant avec les nouveaux SSD je perds considérablement en espace de disque dur. Dans mon opération "Back to the Future" je suis en train de faire du ménage pour m'alléger :
j'aurais besoin de conserver Simulateur iOS mais pas Xcode qui prends énormément de place et que je n'utilise pas quand je développe pour le web.

Simulateur iOS est contenu dans le paquet de Xcode. Et lui je l'utilise pour tester le rendu de sites sur iPhone, iPad.

J'ai essayé de copier/coller Simulateur iOS (seul) sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro mais à l'ouverture il me demande :





> Choisissez le dossier du kit de développement logiciel de Simulateur iOS


 et évidemment je n'en ai pas...


Comment faire pour faire fonctionner Simulateur iOS à minima d'espace disque ?


Merci pour vos infos
Paul


----------



## M. Paul (26 Février 2014)

Personne ne sait comment installer Simulateur iOS sans surcharger son espace disque ?
:rose:


----------



## Larme (27 Février 2014)

Peut-être en le récupérant et en glissant le .app, mais je garantis rien...

De ce que j'ai vu, il est là :


> /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/iPhoneSimulator.platform/Developer/Applications


Bon, faut quand même avoir une version d'XCode installée quelque part avant d'essayer de le chiper, mais bon.


----------



## M. Paul (8 Mars 2014)

Oui c'est bien ce que j'ai fait :
sur mon ancien MacBook Pro j'avais Xcode. J'en ai extrait le Simulateur iOS.

Je l'ai copié sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro sur lequel je n'ai pas installé Xcode (pour alléger de 2Go le petit disque SSD). Mais quand je cherche à l'ouvrir j'ai un message qui me demande : 





> Choisissez le dossier du kit de développement logiciel de Simulateur iOS


 et si j'ai bien compris ce SDK c'est Xcode...
:hein:

On ne pourrait donc pas faire tourner Simulateur iOS (49Mo) sans Xcode (2Go) ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu ne peux dissocier l&#8217;émulateur de son environnement Xcode...

Si ta seule utilisation c'est de tester le rendu de sites iPhone/iPad, il te suffit d'utiliser le navigateur FireFox, dans le menu Outils -> Développement web-> Vue adaptative.

A confirmer, mais je pense que cette option doit-être disponible dans d'autres navigateurs.

Cordialement.


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

ou garder simplement les 2Go et avoir un disque externe pour les sauvegardes et les projets qui n'ont plus cours; 2Go franchement en 2014?, on croit rêver, vous êtes un maniaque doublé d'un pervers; ou l'avarice.

Bien à vous.


----------



## M. Paul (4 Mai 2014)

J'aime bien votre avatar tatouille...
Au début de ce fil j'avais acheté le 1er prix des PowerBook 13", et avec les nouveaux SSD je n'avais que 128Go et là on cherche à faire de la place à tout prix. Maniaque ou pas, Pervers ou pas...


----------



## edd72 (6 Mai 2014)

Le Powerbook, ça n'existe plus depuis 2006...

50Mo semble très insuffisant pour un simulateur/émulateur iOS ou alors iOS est fichtrement basique!
Il est plus que probable que cette appli utilise les routines de Xcode prévues pour le développement iOS.


----------



## M. Paul (6 Mai 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Le Powerbook, ça n'existe plus depuis 2006...


Oops... ça rajeunit (ou vieillit) d'y penser !
:rateau:

Oui j'ai peur que tu aies raison pour le simulateur...


----------

